# Best Budget Splitboard Bindings?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Perfectly good used splitbindings shouldn't be too hard to find. Don't think the new Unions are overly expensive if you really want new ones, or the Voile plateless version. I have Sparks and they work fine.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well budget in the BC is perhaps something NOT to consider. I have Sparks tesla system on a 159 Billygoat split. Works great! You might be able to find some older used Sparks pin system bindings for less; which I had and then moved on ... the teslas are dope.

Having said the above, I'm now considering moving on to the hardboot and Phantom set-up...which makes the volie cheap, tesla as very affordable and the K's a possibility.


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't realize Union was making splitboard bindings, they look pretty nice. I might wait until later in the season to read the reviews and possibly pick up a pair when they go on sale. I'll keep checking the local classifieds too. I just found a pair of used Karakorams locally, but they are too small


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

OP, Karakoram are among the most expensive split bindings. Don't get shied away by their prices.

Spark Tesla are less costly and work very good. To switch over from modes is a matter of seconds. Don't go for their older pin solution IMO; Tesla is on the marked some years already, it's commonly used so there should also be used Afterburner or Magneto model for sale easily found. Check on the forum of www.splitboard.com 

Burton has split bindings as well, as far as I've seen it's the same system as Spark but never used them.
@wrathfuldeity: yeah... the AT boot set up is costly, but the nice thing with those hard shell boots is that they'll be good for years and won't soften up like softboots after short time of use. I'm lucky that I found the Phantoms used in good conditions; hope you'll be equally lucky.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/snowboard-bindings/mens/union-expedition-bindings-2018

One great thing about ours is they are ready out of the box. No need to buy 3rd party pucks, plates or whatever. 

Check em out. We purposely limited the quantity for this first season launch, so we expect them to be sold out pretty fast. 

Cheers!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Spark's are great. Some of the most reliable and easy to use, not sure if they meet your budget requirements. The Voile speedrail binding is pinless and comes at a good price. I've demo'd them and they worked just fine. Not quite as good as the Spark Surge bindings with Spark pucks, but not a huge difference either.


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/snowboard-bindings/mens/union-expedition-bindings-2018
> 
> One great thing about ours is they are ready out of the box. No need to buy 3rd party pucks, plates or whatever.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I just got a coupon from REI, I might have to bite. I have two questions though: will Voile crampons work with these bindings, and what size would you recommend for euro size 43 Salomon Malamutes? The size chart I found lists unisex u.s. sizes, which I'm not really sure how to use.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

SnowBum said:


> Hmm, I just got a coupon from REI, I might have to bite. I have two questions though: will Voile crampons work with these bindings, and what size would you recommend for euro size 43 Salomon Malamutes? The size chart I found lists unisex u.s. sizes, which I'm not really sure how to use.


We also make crampons. Voiles aren't going to be compatible. 

You're going to want size Large bindings with that size 43.


----------

